# hahaha fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

alrite so one of my home boys from back in lbc was with this girl...and i liked her forever...and he was an ass to her so they broke up and a couple months later i tried talking to her...and she was on his nuts all she wanted to do was talk about him and wut he was doing with other girls...and she said i was so much better...and hahaha then i told my homey she was still on his nuts...and this girl calls me and yells at me for a minute demanding why i told him and she seemed like she was about to cry...and then she said f*ck u all guys are jerks and i never wanna talk to ur bitch ass again

damn i got owned...i feel bad...should i?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

looks like no girls for me


----------



## Crappy (Aug 18, 2004)

u tell him after u get in her pants maybe?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

never kiss and tell you newb.







you got pwned, and deserved it


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yea im an idiot...now im on joefromcanadas pet peeve list...IDIOTS


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

eeh, you didnt realy want to be rebound guy anyways, or did ya?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thought i would use some of these to cheer you up. do get to see these ones that much.

but for now play with these


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Maybe she'll take you out for a lobster dinner now.








Oh yeah read this http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=71834


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Damn it snoop remember "you dont love no hoe yous out the doo"







Forget about her and move on, drama=teh suck.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dwarfcat said:


> Damn it snoop remember "you dont love no hoe yous out the doo"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


geez up hoes down, bitch cant swim, shes bound to drizzound


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol im just a f*cking idiot cuz i liked that girl so much i was about to do some sloppy seconds sh*t yuck


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> alrite so one of my home boys from back in lbc


cause you's a hardcore gangsta


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

really?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

k fizzly's a g dog from lbc watch out


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

jyeah


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

now back on topic...im sad

just had to throw this in...u f*cking fat ass ho...go eat a big mac fat boy


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

Fresh said:


> im in the middle. after a night in south beach on our "baseball trip" from last year at school
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yea i'm such a fat slob right? stfu sand African American get the f*ck ouf of the us


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> now back on topic...im sad
> just had to throw this in...u f*cking fat ass ho...go eat a big mac fat boy
> 
> 
> ...










Thats on topic?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

LOL sand african american...dude im f*cking cracking up hahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> now back on topic...im sad
> just had to throw this in...u f*cking fat ass ho...go eat a big mac fat boy
> 
> 
> ...


Im teh fatness and I take offense to this. Its utterly demeaning and outright offensive!!
















jus playin........god im bored


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

to many ppl flicking me off these days

dont u have a can to dip...get the f*ck outta hear :rasp:


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> to many ppl flicking me off these days
> dont u have a can to dip...get the f*ck outta hear :rasp:
> [snapback]875851[/snapback]​


As a matter of fact I do have a nice dip of wintergreen in as I type this. And for the record


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

ummm

no?

dont you got a turpen (sp) to wash?

alright back on topic


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dont u got a slim fast to drink?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> alrite so one of my home boys from back in lbc was with this girl...and i liked her forever...and he was an ass to her so they broke up and a couple months later i tried talking to her...and she was on his nuts all she wanted to do was talk about him and wut he was doing with other girls...and she said i was so much better...and hahaha then i told my homey she was still on his nuts...and this girl calls me and yells at me for a minute demanding why i told him and she seemed like she was about to cry...and then she said f*ck u all guys are jerks and i never wanna talk to ur bitch ass again
> 
> [snapback]875782[/snapback]​


And then I was like "oh my god, jeffrey, you are so lame" and he was like "oh my god, you are" and then I was like "no oh my god you are" and we went out shopping to make ourselves feel better.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

you dont make sense bro!!! at least my jokes make sense


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

canadians wut do u expect


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

listen u fat caucasion bastard...dont u have ...ummm theres no white jokes i know...ummm dont u ...o yea

dont u have a f*cking corn field to crop u f*cking white hick


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> canadians wut do u expect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo dawg, just cuz I don't be pretending that I'm from the hood like you is, don't mean you gots to act a fool. Word up son, stop fronting


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wtf....? lol u and fresh cease to amaze me


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Twitcho I noticed the "f*ck yo couch" in your sig and figured you may like this.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

WICKED!!!!!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lamers


----------



## redbelly93 (Dec 12, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> WICKED!!!!!!
> [snapback]875888[/snapback]​


where the fuckk is location located


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

no... you really didnt do anything wrong.. you could have hooked up with her but you didnt knowing that she was ur buddy's girl. it just sucks that she yelled at you for telling your boy that he was still wanted by his ex......

p.s.- she wants ur nuts to... that is why she said all boys are jerks









so if your boy doesnt want anything to with her... then tell her that you were only trying to help her, and she will fall in love with you because you are such an HONEST GREAT guy that isnt looking for SEX..









p.s.s- no glove no love


----------



## jiaguy (Jan 28, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> alrite so one of my home boys from back in lbc was with this girl...and i liked her forever...and he was an ass to her so they broke up and a couple months later i tried talking to her...and she was on his nuts all she wanted to do was talk about him and wut he was doing with other girls...and she said i was so much better...and hahaha then i told my homey she was still on his nuts...and this girl calls me and yells at me for a minute demanding why i told him and she seemed like she was about to cry...and then she said f*ck u all guys are jerks and i never wanna talk to ur bitch ass again
> damn i got owned...i feel bad...should i?
> 
> 
> ...


Dude if you really want her that bad just deny everything. She'll think his bastard ass lied to her cause i mean they did break up and shes willign to beleive the worse abotu him right?


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

jiaguy said:


> Dude if you really want her that bad just deny everything. She'll think his bastard ass lied to her cause i mean they did break up and shes willign to beleive the worse abotu him right?
> [snapback]875918[/snapback]​


lieing is such a bad idea... if you wanna be a man fess up to your wrongdoings and take the consequences.... haha trust me I HAVE fessed up to my f*ck-ups...it was worth it though... you will be suprised. everything happens for a reason. remember that.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

man this thread needs to be killed.... with fire.


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

Drew said:


> man this thread needs to be killed.... with fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

heffer2028 said:


> why?
> [snapback]875940[/snapback]​


Cuz its lame


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Filo said:


> lamers
> [snapback]875906[/snapback]​


No, This was Lame :nod:

As for you fizzle, you p*ssy!
You DONT EVER get feelings for a whore.
I oughta Punch yo mama in the face for that sh*t!

I woulda been laughing if she called and almost cried.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> wtf....? lol u and fresh cease to amaze me
> [snapback]875879[/snapback]​


cuz you're f*cking gay bro and have no clue on ANYTHING you ever say (you have asked and said probably the dumbest sh*t i've ever read)

-i'm not fat like you keep on saying, if anything you weigh more than me from that ugly pic you have
-definately not a hick since i live in a suburb (10 min from) of NEW YORK CITY (how many times will i tell you that, corn fields on the other side of the state from me buddy) 
-you make the stupidest most pointless threads ever, get your small iraqi dick off the keyboard and go out to the corner store where your parents work and buy a life

i'm pretty sure you live a pretty boring, miserably lonely life, matter of fact just shoot yourself in the head, it'd probably make your parents happy since they're most likely disappointed that they had such a retarded son

and ps you know you are a queer when twich starts to rip on you


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

What wrong with corn fields.......


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm sensin' some hostilities here...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

LOL fresh...keep going its entertaining me ....hahaha and u know wut ur response is whenever someone says ne thing to u

"u have no life bro thats why ur on all day...u f*cking iraqi piece of sh*t get the f*ck outta the us....i live in the suburbs and im not a hick" get the f*ck outta here with that sh*t


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Fresh said:


> cuz you're f*cking gay bro and have no clue on ANYTHING you ever say (you have asked and said probably the dumbest sh*t i've ever read)
> 
> -i'm not fat like you keep on saying, if anything you weigh more than me from that ugly pic you have
> -definately not a hick since i live in a suburb (10 min from) of NEW YORK CITY (how many times will i tell you that, corn fields on the other side of the state from me buddy)
> ...










dont mess wit fizzly!







bish. everyone knows your arnt fat...you look more like this.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

if u dont like me put me on ur ignore list bitch...whenever i post ur always posting in my threads get off my nuts fresh


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> alrite so one of my home boys from back in lbc was with this girl...and i liked her forever...and he was an ass to her so they broke up and a couple months later i tried talking to her...and she was on his nuts all she wanted to do was talk about him and wut he was doing with other girls...and she said i was so much better...and hahaha then i told my homey she was still on his nuts...and this girl calls me and yells at me for a minute demanding why i told him and she seemed like she was about to cry...and then she said f*ck u all guys are jerks and i never wanna talk to ur bitch ass again
> damn i got owned...i feel bad...should i?
> 
> 
> ...


No, you didn't really do anything wrong. I just think this girl is just completely hung up on her ex-boyfriend.

I'm sure on some level she wanted you to report back to her ex-boyfriend and tell him that she was asking about him. In the end, she didn't get the response from him that she was hoping for, so she just projected that anger and frustration at you.

If I were you, I would move on. This girl isn't ready yet to associate with the friends of her ex-boyfriend.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

Filo said:


> dont mess wit fizzly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would love to see what you look like


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> if u dont like me put me on ur ignore list bitch...whenever i post ur always posting in my threads get off my nuts fresh
> [snapback]876217[/snapback]​


haha i'm on your nuts? thats a good one

i speak the facts bro you speak nothing but nonsense


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

put me on ur ignore list


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

dude, go out with someone you like, not a whore, just dont do the whole gay friend thing, but choose wisely, just not someone elses ex-bitch


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Fizz and Fresh should throw down and fight!







I'll pay for the tickets but the fight has to last around 10 minutes, with no stopping.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Fresh said:


> k fizzly's a g dog from lbc watch out
> [snapback]875825[/snapback]​


lol yeah a shizzle my nizzle fizzle


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

> damn i got owned...i feel bad...should i?


I feel bad you can't form proper sentences and paragraphs.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Fizz and Fresh should throw down and fight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'd be a double knockout...








I think *Sweet Lu* would go in there sucker punch both of them Foo's!


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

lol


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

ha, the day i ever let anyone knock me out. yea you could knock me down maybe, but definatly not out

you can try if you want, probably won't be successful


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> It'd be a double knockout...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Fresh said:


> ha, the day i ever let anyone knock me out. yea you could knock me down maybe, but definatly not out
> 
> you can try if you want, probably won't be successful
> [snapback]876997[/snapback]​


sure cool guy


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

ehh.....nah i just know ill never let a iraqi get a good shot on me


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

to bad ur in "the suburbs of philly" huh


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

im not from iraq also


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

and that means......?

i go to school 20min from philly, um ok?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> im not from iraw also
> [snapback]877029[/snapback]​


oh afghanistan, my fault


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

no i was just saying its a shame we dont live closer ur so far away


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

yea that's a hell of a walk isnt it


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Bay Area REPRESENT HOMIIIIIE. WEST SIIIIIIIIIIIDE!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

shut up i thought u were from pakistan.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> shut up i thought u were from pakistan.
> [snapback]877050[/snapback]​


what bish?


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Fresh said:


> cuz you're f*cking gay bro and have no clue on ANYTHING you ever say (you have asked and said probably the dumbest sh*t i've ever read)
> 
> -i'm not fat like you keep on saying, if anything you weigh more than me from that ugly pic you have
> -definately not a hick since i live in a suburb (10 min from) of NEW YORK CITY (how many times will i tell you that, corn fields on the other side of the state from me buddy)
> ...


i feel sum hostility here........................


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i dont know what the f*ck bish means u f*ck head filo.. damniut thats the second time u said that to me and im from michigan so if thats some west side bitch thing then pls let me in so i know if it s a compliment or a put down.. cuz for now im taking it as a compliment.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

HAHAH Fresh why is it u be trppin on someone always on the INTERNET

get a fucken life man...as u can see Kfizzo isnt even closely offended by your words... u need to chill out white boy with a fucked up haircut..

and its ok Kfizzle there will always be haters and flamers on the NET

" G's







Hoes


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> i dont know what the f*ck bish means u f*ck head filo.. damniut thats the second time u said that to me and im from michigan so if thats some west side bitch thing then pls let me in so i know if it s a compliment or a put down.. cuz for now im taking it as a compliment.
> [snapback]877070[/snapback]​


Bish is good doncha knooow it? Oh yaaaah, graaat time of yeaaar for iiicee fishin doncha knowww it. lol michigan.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hey it was almost 40 today... you bastard.. oh hey uh i wanna know what ur GF looks like send me a pic dude.. otherwise i will think she is ugly and i know u strive for the approval of a complete stranger.

oh yeah um still whats bish ?


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> hey it was almost 40 today... you bastard.. oh hey uh i wanna know what ur GF looks like send me a pic dude.. otherwise i will think she is ugly and i know u strive for the approval of a complete stranger.
> 
> oh yeah um still whats bish ?
> [snapback]877076[/snapback]​


It means bitch correct?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

thats what i thought at first but then i was thinking could there be anyone out there that f*cking stupid to say that instead of bitch..


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> thats what i thought at first but then i was thinking could there be anyone out there that f*cking stupid to say that instead of bitch..
> [snapback]877091[/snapback]​


Indeed there is......


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> thats what i thought at first but then i was thinking could there be anyone out there that f*cking stupid to say that instead of bitch..
> [snapback]877091[/snapback]​


stfu uber bish.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

FIlo u are gay no one likes you.. your being a little bitch.. and you need an attitude adjusment. i mean it everyone knows im much cooler than you.. i mean look at ur damn post count what does it triple everyday.. Jesus man take ur f*cking girl out once in awhile then u wont have so many damn posts. you fusher. yeah thats f*cker with and sh cuz for some reason u have the need to spell bitch with an sh... Hey NEWSFLASH BISH = ****(fucked-n-bleeding ass)FILO


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i like filo


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

u really should slow yo roll filo...

i got np with FILO exept that i see he has wayy more posts count than me ... but u really should take yo girl out man...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> FIlo u are gay no one likes you.. your being a little bitch.. and you need an attitude adjusment. i mean it everyone knows im much cooler than you.. i mean look at ur damn post count what does it triple everyday.. Jesus man take ur f*cking girl out once in awhile then u wont have so many damn posts. you fusher. yeah thats f*cker with and sh cuz for some reason u have the need to spell bitch with an sh... Hey NEWSFLASH BISH = ****(fucked-n-bleeding ass)FILO
> [snapback]877119[/snapback]​


stfu bish, cant touch dis. I roll on dubs bumpin and thumpin. Flossin ice West Coast style











ReDraGon-> said:


> u really should slow yo roll filo...
> 
> i got np with FILO exept that i see he has wayy more posts count than me ... but u really should take yo girl out man...
> [snapback]877132[/snapback]​


wow ur the last one who should be giving advice on women.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> HAHAH Fresh why is it u be trppin on someone always on the INTERNET
> 
> get a fucken life man...as u can see Kfizzo isnt even closely offended by your words... u need to chill out white boy with a fucked up haircut..
> 
> ...


ha alright there fake ass gangbanger. must be a nig if you're calling me a white boy? i'll do it on the net and in person i dont care bro

actually yea i do have a life. 30 hours of school and 20 hours of work each week. what do u do? 50 hours of internet a week?

never knew a fade was a fucked up haircut?


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> stfu bish, cant touch dis. I roll on dubs bumpin and thumpin. Flossin ice West Coast style
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wel actually scince i GOT girls on my Nutts yea... actually 2 GIRLS

how about u FILO wheres your "GIRL" while u are on p-fury all day?

...im just saying get the f*ck off the comp and take ur girl out before i booty bust her ass


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> wel actually scince i GOT girls on my Nutts yea... actually 2 GIRLS
> 
> how about u FILO wheres your "GIRL" while u are on p-fury all day?
> 
> ...


paying off a couple 13yr olds dont count


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Fresh said:


> ha alright there fake ass gangbanger. must be a nig if you're calling me a white boy? i'll do it on the net and in person i dont care bro
> 
> actually yea i do have a life. 30 hours of school and 20 hours of work each week. what do u do? 50 hours of internet a week?
> 
> ...


 actually i have 2 jobs and 2 girls on my nutt sack....

and no im not in the net 50+ hours a week....im not FILO









and if ur EARS were placed any higher u would look like MICKEY MOUSE









i dont know about u but u dont have a FADE...i guess its a WHITEBOY FADE then


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

spend 5 hours in south beach and then see how you look when you get out of the clubs. yea girls love my ears actually, can't complain


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Fresh said:


> paying off a couple 13yr olds dont count
> [snapback]877236[/snapback]​


 i dont know if u consider these girls 13


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

who you trying to fool bro that ass pic is a pic from that one girl that posted 50 pics of her ass all over the internet

haha the arguments will never end


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lmao Red Dragon, why not make another idiotic "who should I f*ck" poll so people can get flame throwers out? while your kid sits at home wondering why her father is playing 2 girls.


----------

